# Firmware build v9.0 2018.39.7.1 2f570bc (10/19/2018)



## hdgmedic (Jun 8, 2017)

Here's the latest build for the Model 3.


----------



## ChiTesla (Jul 27, 2018)

I have 39.7.1! Finally! My usb drive for the cam seems to work fine. Calendar is cool. Atari works. Life is good! Amen!


----------



## OrangeJulius (Jan 19, 2018)

Received the update from 36.2 to 39.7.1 yesterday afternoon.


----------



## OrangeJulius (Jan 19, 2018)

Issues with this version...so far...

1. Despite NOT authorizing the "Enhanced Autopilot Trial", its "Software update in progress"* screen appeared and couldn't be closed. It sat covering the navigation map most of the day, even while being driven. Later, after the car was garaged for about an hour, it finally went away.

2. The owner's manual pages have stopped showing any content. Topics can be selected, but no actual information gets displayed, just a blank area where it should appear. 

3. "Browser" will not open any web pages; no matter what URL is entered.

Edited to add that the Release Notes are ALSO showing a blank page. 

*Also read "Please leave the car in PARK and release the break pedal. This may take a minute", which WAS done, but had no effect.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

OrangeJulius said:


> 1. Despite NOT authorizing the "Enhanced Autopilot Trial", its "Software update in progress"* screen appeared and couldn't be closed.


Autopilot software doesn't get updated separately from the vehicle software.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

OrangeJulius said:


> Issues with this version...so far...
> 
> 1. Despite NOT authorizing the "Enhanced Autopilot Trial", its "Software update in progress"* screen appeared and couldn't be closed. It sat covering the navigation map most of the day, even while being driven. Later, after the car was garaged for about an hour, it finally went away.
> 
> ...


Did you interrupt an update before it finished? Have you done a two button reset?


----------



## hdgmedic (Jun 8, 2017)

Have had this version for 2 days and have no problems. 
Dashcam automatically starts recording upon starting vehicle. No problems with corruption (gray X), thus far. Browser works just fine. No issues with media player. No issues with map rendering. Have a lot of driving today. So, will update if anything untoward is noticed.


----------



## Felzano (Aug 1, 2018)

I have the same issue as orangejulius. I am at version 2018.39.7 9736c9b but for the past two days, my screen has this Enhanced Autopilot Trial Software update in progress message on the screen. Car still runs fine but update seems to be stuck. Always connected to wifi when parked in garage at night.


----------



## hdgmedic (Jun 8, 2017)

Felzano said:


> I have the same issue as orangejulius. I am at version 2018.39.7 9736c9b but for the past two days, my screen has this Enhanced Autopilot Trial Software update in progress message on the screen. Car still runs fine but update seems to be stuck. Always connected to wifi when parked in garage at night.


Wrong thread. You are looking for this thread. https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/firmware-build-v9-0-2018-39-7-9736c9b-10-12-2018.9166/


----------



## Tombolian (Sep 27, 2018)

Here comes another wave. Wheee!!!!!


----------



## jmmdownhil (Sep 12, 2017)

Just received 39.7.1, was at 36.2. (Got the notice for the previous mass update to 39.7 when I was out of town and like others it disappeared from the screen by the time I returned to the car)


----------



## M3OC Rules (Nov 18, 2016)

It looks like they are rolling out 39.7.1 in large numbers to the remaining 3's on 36.2. About 15% of the 3's on Teslafi. I bet tonight or tomorrow the remainder of us will get it.

Edit: Got it this morning.


----------



## garnets88 (Apr 30, 2018)

Just updated to 39.7.1. Was previously on 32.5
Had to call tesla service as my car was stuck at 32.5. They said I would first get 36.2, but I got 39.7.1 directly.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

What cars do y'all have (RWD, AWD, AWD-P)? When did you get it? Wondering if we can spot a pattern for why some get 39.7.1 and others get 40.1.


----------



## bizzybee (Oct 23, 2018)

32.7 -> 39.7.1 today! Woohoo!

@Kizzy I have AWD Black. 
Ordered on 10/10 and got it delivered on 10/19. I was flipped how flipping fast my car got to me.


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

Hmmm... I always thought version numbers with four parts was for early adopters only.

Guess I was wrong on that one.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

bizzybee said:


> 32.7 -> 39.7.1 today! Woohoo!
> 
> @Kizzy I have AWD Black.
> Ordered on 10/10 and got it delivered on 10/19. I was flipped how flipping fast my car got to me.


Interesting. My AWD was also delivered with 32.7 (back in September) and I went to 40.1 from 36.2.

Another question that comes to mind is on how often they update the software that comes on the car from the factory.


----------



## bizzybee (Oct 23, 2018)

Kizzy said:


> Interesting. My AWD was also delivered with 32.7 (back in September) and I went to 40.1 from 36.2.
> 
> Another question that comes to mind is on how often they update the software that comes on the car from the factory.


Yeah they don't rollout updates all at once like we are used to. I come from a mobile engineering background, and from my experience there have been times where I would only test on a small number of devices to verify things work before pushing out to the masses. This may or may not be the reason why Tesla does this.


----------



## Benjamin Reed (Apr 3, 2018)

LR RWD, went from 36.2 to 2018.39.7.1. *shrug*


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

My AWD was delivered Oct 12 with 32.7, upgraded this morning 32.7 -> 39.7.1.


----------



## NEO (Jun 28, 2017)

My LR RWD got upgraded today from 36.2 to 39.7.1. I don't have my car hooked up to wifi


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

Maybe that's why it took so long.


----------



## Burnchar (Oct 10, 2018)

Has anyone else experienced the following first-world problems?


When fully pressed up or down, the turning signal sometimes refuses to turn off until a turn is complete. Depressing the turning signal again to cancel or to change direction is ignored.
The car sometimes takes a while to allow the doors to open using a phone key. I have to stand there for a minute or two, trying to open the doors 3-5 times before they open (Samsung Galaxy S8)
The phone app takes several minutes to wake up the car even when the car acknowledges it as the key. For example, after waiting about 2 minutes for the app to wake the car, I just entered the car and used the touchscreen to open my trunk.


----------



## Jim H (Feb 11, 2017)

Burnchar said:


> Has anyone else experienced the following first-world problems?
> 
> 
> When fully pressed up or down, the turning signal sometimes refuses to turn off until a turn is complete. Depressing the turning signal again to cancel or to change direction is ignored.
> ...


I find the same thing with the phone key, and waking up the car. But I also am able to unlock the car with the phone app before the car woke up. As soon as the app comes up i hit the unlock choice and it unlocks.
Also seem to have the garage door auto open not always working. Seems there are a couple of bugs in the latest update.


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

Burnchar said:


> Has anyone else experienced the following first-world problems?
> 
> 
> When fully pressed up or down, the turning signal sometimes refuses to turn off until a turn is complete. Depressing the turning signal again to cancel or to change direction is ignored.
> ...


I have a Samsung Galaxy S8 and almost never have to wait for a door to open. Have you set the app permissions to on for "Modify system settings"? The only thing I do now is turn airplane mode on/off once a day, in the morning, then it works great for the rest of the day.


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

3V Pilot said:


> I have a Samsung Galaxy S8 and almost never have to wait for a door to open. Have you set the app permissions to on for "Modify system settings"? The only thing I do now is turn airplane mode on/off once a day, in the morning, then it works great for the rest of the day.


That's odd, mine always works and I never touch airplane mode or turn BT on/off. I did some experimenting and found that Bluetooth doesn't go through human bodies. This isn't a problem for me as my phone is either in a side or front pocket but if it's in your back pocket as you approach the car, the signal probably won't go through your body (although maybe it can reflect off an adjacent car sometimes).


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Burnchar said:


> When fully pressed up or down, the turning signal sometimes refuses to turn off until a turn is complete.


I'm a little confused by this item.

When you fully press the turn signal stalk up or down, that's the desired behavior. If you only press to the first detent, it should flash only three times.


> Depressing the turning signal again to cancel or to change direction is ignored.


Ok, this one doesn't sound right. It should turn it off.


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

PNWmisty said:


> That's odd, mine always works and I never touch airplane mode or turn BT on/off. I did some experimenting and found that Bluetooth doesn't go through human bodies. This isn't a problem for me as my phone is either in a side or front pocket but if it's in your back pocket as you approach the car, the signal probably won't go through your body (although maybe it can reflect off an adjacent car sometimes).


I usually carry the phone in my front pocket but even if I hold it next to the car it won't unlock 1st thing in the morning. It always needs the airplane mode on/off trick to get the day started. I wonder what the difference is or what setting I might need to change?


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

3V Pilot said:


> I usually carry the phone in my front pocket but even if I hold it next to the car it won't unlock 1st thing in the morning. It always needs the airplane mode on/off trick to get the day started. I wonder what the difference is or what setting I might need to change?


I have my phone set up to send me e-mail and text alerts so I'm always unlocking it many times a day. I wonder if simply firing up your phone to turn airplane mode on/off is what's really making it work (rather than actually turning airplane mode on/off)?

Another possibility: I can't think of any apps I have/use that use Bluetooth except for the Tesla app. Could you have another app that's corrupting the Bluetooth stack until it's reset with the airplane mode on/off?

Finally, my phone is the S8+ which I wouldn't think would matter since they are virtually identical except for the bigger screen/battery. But you never know.


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

PNWmisty said:


> I have my phone set up to send me e-mail and text alerts so I'm always unlocking it many times a day. I wonder if simply firing up your phone to turn airplane mode on/off is what's really making it work (rather than actually turning airplane mode on/off)?
> 
> Another possibility: I can't think of any apps I have/use that use Bluetooth except for the Tesla app. Could you have another app that's corrupting the Bluetooth stack until it's reset with the airplane mode on/off?
> 
> Finally, my phone is the S8+ which I wouldn't think would matter since they are virtually identical except for the bigger screen/battery. But you never know.


Mine is also S8+ but I do have a Samsung Gear S3 watch that constantly uses the Bluetooth connection. Maybe it's due to the watch, I'll try to disable the bluetooth on that tonight and see if it makes any difference in the morning. I do charge the car every night and thought maybe that caused the car to disconnect somehow. My phone gets alerts all day and I'm on it quite a bit, rarely have any issues during the day, just first thing each morning. I've tried everything else and usually attempt to open the car in the morning prior to using the airplane mode fix, this is after phone is fired up/unlocked/screen on. Once I reset the bluetooth via airplane mode the car unlocks right away.


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

3V Pilot said:


> Mine is also S8+ but I do have a Samsung Gear S3 watch that constantly uses the Bluetooth connection. Maybe it's due to the watch, I'll try to disable the bluetooth on that tonight and see if it makes any difference in the morning. I do charge the car every night and thought maybe that caused the car to disconnect somehow. My phone gets alerts all day and I'm on it quite a bit, rarely have any issues during the day, just first thing each morning. I've tried everything else and usually attempt to open the car in the morning prior to using the airplane mode fix, this is after phone is fired up/unlocked/screen on. Once I reset the bluetooth via airplane mode the car unlocks right away.


I wouldn't expect a Samsung app to cause BT problems but you never know. As long as you're going to turn off the watch BT, you might also want to disable/uninstall the phone app (assuming there is one).


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

PNWmisty said:


> I wouldn't expect a Samsung app to cause BT problems but you never know. As long as you're going to turn off the watch BT, you might also want to disable/uninstall the phone app (assuming there is one).


Thanks, might give that a try as well.


----------

